# My 2006 Scott CR1 Team Issue



## pogoman

Scott 2006 CR1 Team Issue (52)
Full Dura Ace 10
Easton Temptest II Carbon Wheels - Tubulars
Ritchey WCS Carbon Seatpost
Ritchey WCS Stem
Easton EC-90 Equipe Handlebar
Profile Carbon Bottle Cages
Look Keo Carbon Pedals
Selle de Italia SLR saddle 


















Yes, its fast.
Yes, I love this bike. I have ridden a lot of bikes and this one tops them all so far.


----------



## 4bykn

I can't tell by the photos, what kind of bike and wheels are those?

Just kidding, I'm jealous, that bike is just outside of my price range.


----------



## markaz

Sweet ride....Looks great...Whats the weight?


----------



## pogoman

Hi, I haven't got a scale but I will bring it to the local bike shop, they have a nice bike scale over there.


----------

